# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  ثبت نام دانشگاه

## Kamran7

سلام 
دوستان که با تجربه هستن لطفا بگید که برای ثبت نام در دانشگاه چه مدارکی ضروریه.
مثلا در مورد معافیت تحصیلی یا تاییدیه تحصیلی یا اینکه مدرک دیپلم و ریز نمرات رو از کجا بگیریم توضیح بدید.

----------

